# New to forum



## Berniemacg (Feb 21, 2016)

Hello , I don't currently have any mice and neither have I ever owned a mouse but that's why I am here I suppose .
I am looking for a breeder in my area liverpool to buy two female mice and also just looking for some general advice regarding food housing etc any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiya


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi and welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum, I live in Liverpool also.


----------

